# Can not believe it !



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey girls I am so ****** off I just want to air my frustration. Been on the waiting list on the Nhs for about four years now. I have been asking my help from the Nhs for about 7 years only seen one fertility doc who told me I would never be able to have children as my husband had no sperm ? Couldn't understand why as he had some before ? Well it turns out on this case they left the sample out for too long and it died ! This was about 5 years ago. While I was on the waiting list I had two es first I was lucky to have a little girl second I got pregnant but currently miscarring. I was told I was not intitled to go on Nhs no seeing as I have a child. Didn't think this was fair as I have had to do it myself so was told I could have a subsidies go at where I pay 3500 . So I was looking forward to that , however I received a email from the Nhs today saying sorry we can't offer you this treatment as your miscarring and won't be ready for treatment ? Does this seem cold and out of order or is it just me ? Cos when I read the email I was in bits .xxx


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi

Yes it is correct that NHS funding is only offered if you fall under the criteria, one of those is that if either of you have had children before, 

I can only assume that your local PCT has taken a look at your case and decided to offer you some funding for another go because of previous history, but it would only be approved if all the stats/results we 100% to their liking.  

Not sure if they can't approve just now and defer the decisions to a later date because of what's happening right now or not


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi shellbell , they said I could have treatment as long as I paid 3000 , then because of I misscarride  they said I can't because I won't be able to start the treatment in the time frame.


My life is falling apart I woke up this morning to find my husband had left me . I came home crying yesterday and he said what's the matter with you, you seen another pregnant women. So I am probably better off with out him anyway. I know I have been a wreck Since it happened I feel I have let my daughter down. I can't stop crying so his probably had enough . We been married 11 years I feel numb and don't know what to do.


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Jaimex
Just read your post there and could'nt read and run.  You poor thing. You have been through so much together.  You might just need a little space to get your heads around whats happened to you both. Often the men are'nt good at coping with their emotions.  I don't have any answers but   that you manage to cope to get through.


----------



## Leftleg (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Jaimex,

I know your post was a couple of weeks ago now but I just wanted to say I hope things have got better for you in the meantime. Big hug


----------



## jaimex (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks leftleg , 
I am feeling a lot better now thank you , will have another go when the time is right. I am just trying to enjoy life because you never know where it will take you. 
I have a lot to be happy about myself and my husband are closer than ever now , I have a very cheeky lo and three teenage step kids who are all great kids. We all have our health and a roof over our heads. 
So things are not that bad I want to concentrate on the good things I have. I believe in fate and what will be will be. I hope to have another baby one day and hope all the ladies reading this will get their dreams too . 


Thanks for reading and thanks for replying . Xxxxx


----------

